# Pas d'accès internet par ethernet malgré voyant vert



## Mopodofo (31 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

J'essaie aujourd'hui d'installer une connexion internet depuis un appartement étudiant.
J'ai acheté un magnifique adaptateur thunderbolt/ethernet, je le branche à la boîte.
Je précise que je n'ai rien changé des configs de base, donc tout est automatique avec DHCP auto. Il me trouve une adresse IP ainsi qu'un sous-réseau. 
Le voyant s'allume en vert, mais je n'ai pas la moindre once d'internet qui parvient jusqu'à moi...

J'ai vérifié mon pare feu natif, il est bien désactivé. Quand je branche un pc sur ce dudit ethernet avec le même cable, tout fonctionne, il est paramétré pareil avec tout auto dhcp etc ...

Est-ce que quelqu'un voit d'où peut venir le problème ?

D'avance merci 

P.S. : C'est une box numéricable.


----------



## darkarkange (4 Février 2013)

ça me fait la même chose par contre si je suis aussi mis en wifi ça boost la connection... si quelqu'un a une solution :/ (sur MBPr aussi)


----------



## kaos (4 Février 2013)

Votre problème n'est pas spécifique au modèle , il aurait donc été sage de poster dans le fil
"internet et réseau".

Ensuite , il est déconseillé d'utiliser en même temps le wifi et l&#8217;Ethernet  (au cas ou )

Je crois que a ta place je regarderais la connexion avec le logiciel (menu meters ) qui affiche les infos choisies.

Peut être qu'un reset SMC ou un autre pourrait relancer le truc ?

Ce problème est il constant ?


----------



## Mopodofo (5 Février 2013)

Ooops désolé pour le mauvais placement du message.

J'ai regardé sur menu meters, quand je suis en ethernet, j'ai des envois et réceptions de l'ordre de quelques centaines d'octets par seconde ... x'D Risible.

J'ai essayé un reset SMC (merci au passage, je ne savais pas ce que c'était), le problème reste la.

C'est constant, je n'ai jamais réussis à avoir internet avec mon cable ethernet. Pour l'instant je suis sur un vieux SFR public avec un débit moisi.

Merci pour les réponses !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

va dans préf système / réseau, sélectionne la connexion Ethernet.

Donne 3 captures d'écran :

- préf syst / réseau
- avancé : onglet TCP/IP
- onglet DNS


----------



## Mopodofo (5 Février 2013)

Les voici :


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2013)

Les voilà :

Image : http://hpics.li/04dc1fd 
Image : http://hpics.li/283f090 
Image : http://hpics.li/64138cc 

C'est tout bon, avec ça tu devrais avoir accès à Internet.

Si tu n'as pas, va dans Applications / Utilitaires / Utilitaire de réseau, onglet "Traceroute", et saisis dans le champ : www.google.fr , clique sur "tracer", et donne copié-collé du résultat en supprimant ton adresse IP publique qui sera en ligne 2.


----------



## Mopodofo (5 Février 2013)

Merci d'avoir résolu mon problème de balise d'image .

J'ai fais le test que tu m'as demandé, malheureusement il ne s'affiche pas grand chose ...

"Traceroute a démarré&#8230;

traceroute: unknown host www.google.fr"

V'la . Il a même pas réussi à joindre le Dns


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2013)

Avais-tu au moins la ligne 1. avec l'adresse de la box : 192.168.1.1 ?

Saisis à la place de www.google.fr : 173.194.78.94

Résultat ?


----------



## Mopodofo (5 Février 2013)

Ah ! J'ai plus de choses déjà (tout à l'heure je n'avais pas même l'adresse de la box).


Traceroute a démarré&#8230;

traceroute to 173.194.78.94 (173.194.78.94), 64 hops max, 72 byte packets
 1  mygateway.ar7 (192.168.1.1)  0.877 ms !N  0.605 ms !N *


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2013)

Tu as la box, mais pas au delà...

Toujours dans Utilitaire de réseau, onglet ping : 

www.google.fr

173.194.78.94

Résultats ?

Utilises-tu Peer Guardian, ou Hamachi ?


----------



## Mopodofo (5 Février 2013)

C'est-à-dire ? Tu me demandes de refaire le traceur avec les deux à la suite ? Je l'ai fais et je réobtiens la même chose que la première fois :

Traceroute a démarré

traceroute: unknown host www.google.fr

173.194.78.94


Je n'utilise aucun de ces deux logiciels ni logiciel similaire.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2013)

Non, pas traceroute, PING.

Et teste aussi sur les DNS de Numéricâble :

 89.2.0.1 
89.2.0.2

A faire aussi si pas déjà fait : rebooter la box.


----------



## Mopodofo (5 Février 2013)

Ahh pardon, je n'avais pas vu.

Voilà le résultat des pings :


"Ping a démarré

ping: cannot resolve 
173.194.78.94
173.194.78.94: Unknown host

Ping a démarré

ping: cannot resolve www.google.fr
173.194.78.94
173.194.78.94: Unknown host

Ping a démarré

PING 89.2.0.1 
173.194.78.94
173.194.78.94 (89.2.0.1): 56 data bytes
92 bytes from mygateway.ar7 (192.168.1.1): Destination Net Unreachable
Vr HL TOS  Len   ID Flg  off TTL Pro  cks      Src      Dst
 4  5  00 5400 782d   0 0000  40  01 e7cd 192.168.1.3  89.2.0.1 

Request timeout for icmp_seq 0
92 bytes from mygateway.ar7 (192.168.1.1): Destination Net Unreachable
Vr HL TOS  Len   ID Flg  off TTL Pro  cks      Src      Dst
 4  5  00 5400 4a0a   0 0000  40  01 15f1 192.168.1.3  89.2.0.1 

Request timeout for icmp_seq 1
92 bytes from mygateway.ar7 (192.168.1.1): Destination Net Unreachable
Vr HL TOS  Len   ID Flg  off TTL Pro  cks      Src      Dst
 4  5  00 5400 a035   0 0000  40  01 bfc5 192.168.1.3  89.2.0.1 

Request timeout for icmp_seq 2
92 bytes from mygateway.ar7 (192.168.1.1): Destination Net Unreachable
Vr HL TOS  Len   ID Flg  off TTL Pro  cks      Src      Dst
 4  5  00 5400 b423   0 0000  40  01 abd7 192.168.1.3  89.2.0.1 

Request timeout for icmp_seq 3
92 bytes from mygateway.ar7 (192.168.1.1): Destination Net Unreachable
Vr HL TOS  Len   ID Flg  off TTL Pro  cks      Src      Dst
 4  5  00 5400 ff72   0 0000  40  01 6088 192.168.1.3  89.2.0.1 

Ping a démarré

PING 89.2.0.2
173.194.78.94
173.194.78.94 (89.2.0.2): 56 data bytes
92 bytes from mygateway.ar7 (192.168.1.1): Destination Net Unreachable
Vr HL TOS  Len   ID Flg  off TTL Pro  cks      Src      Dst
 4  5  00 5400 f354   0 0000  40  01 6ca5 192.168.1.3  89.2.0.2 

Request timeout for icmp_seq 0
92 bytes from mygateway.ar7 (192.168.1.1): Destination Net Unreachable
Vr HL TOS  Len   ID Flg  off TTL Pro  cks      Src      Dst
 4  5  00 5400 c835   0 0000  40  01 97c4 192.168.1.3  89.2.0.2 "

Les pings sur les deux dernières adresses ont été les seuls à réagir.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2013)

Tu n'atteins rien...

Il me semble qu'il y a des mélanges dans les résultats, car l'adresse de Google (173.194.78.94) figure dans les Ping sur les DNS de Numéricable, ce qui n'a rien à voir.

Tu n'aurais pas collé les 2 adresses à la suite ?

Refais un ping sur 89.2.0.1 en ayant pris soin d'effacer le contenu du champ.

En effet on peut faire un ping sur : 173.194.78.94 89.2.0.1  mais ce qui nous intéresse c'est 89.2.0.1 tout seul pour voir si tu atteins le DNS du FAI.


----------



## zazthemac (6 Février 2013)

Salut peut être qu'en rentrant manuellement les serveur DNS de ton FAI cela résoudrait le problème. J'ai pris ce réflexe pour jongler entre les différents pays ou je me trouve.


----------



## Mopodofo (6 Février 2013)

Y a-t-il des problèmes si l'on se connecte depuis des pays différent ? La dernière fois (et la seule) où j'ai utilisé ethernet sur mon macbook c'était à Seoul. Est-ce que ça pourrait être la source de mes ennuis ?

Voilà ce que j'obtiens en pingant 89.2.0.1 seul :

"Ping a démarré&#8230;

PING 89.2.0.1 (89.2.0.1): 56 data bytes
92 bytes from mygateway.ar7 (192.168.1.1): Destination Net Unreachable
Vr HL TOS  Len   ID Flg  off TTL Pro  cks      Src      Dst
 4  5  00 5400 585c   0 0000  40  01 079f 192.168.1.3  89.2.0.1 

Request timeout for icmp_seq 0
92 bytes from mygateway.ar7 (192.168.1.1): Destination Net Unreachable
Vr HL TOS  Len   ID Flg  off TTL Pro  cks      Src      Dst
 4  5  00 5400 760c   0 0000  40  01 e9ee 192.168.1.3  89.2.0.1 

Request timeout for icmp_seq 1
92 bytes from mygateway.ar7 (192.168.1.1): Destination Net Unreachable
Vr HL TOS  Len   ID Flg  off TTL Pro  cks      Src      Dst
 4  5  00 5400 f762   0 0000  40  01 6898 192.168.1.3  89.2.0.1"


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2013)

Le message "Destination Net Unreachable" n'a pas le même sens que par exemple "no route to host" ou "host is down".

Mais je ne connais pas sa signification exacte ---> Google...

Tu pourrais faire ce que suggère zazthemac bien qu'à priori ça n'ai pas de rapport ( (il faut tout essayer).
Autre essai que j'ai oublié précédemment : saisis 173.194.78.94 dans la barre d'adresse du navigateur pour voir si ça t'amène chez Google.

Pour la connexion à Séoul, à ma connaissance ça n'a aucun impact.

Tu pourrais aussi ouvrir le Terminal et saisir : ifconfig puis touche Entrée, et donner copié-collé du résultat, pour comparer.

Comme tu parles d'appartement étudiant, il est très possible que le réseau bloque volontairement toutes les utilisations de ping et traceroute, ce qui pourrait expliquer le "Destination Net Unreachable", alors que si la connexion était coupée tu aurais : "no route to host".

Pas de solution en vue de mon côté 

A faire par principe, la manip "power cycle modem" qui est suggérée dans cette page : http://www.corenetworkz.com/2009/05/destination-net-unreachable-icmp-error.html

Lien direct : http://www.corenetworkz.com/2010/10/how-to-perform-power-cycle-power-cycle.html


----------



## Mopodofo (6 Février 2013)

Ok, j'ai effectivement vu sur internet que ce message "Destination Net Unreachable" peut être dû au fait que le fournisseur de l'immeuble bloque les requêtes ping.

J'ai essayé de saisir l'adresse dans le navigateur, toujours pas plus de résultat.

J'ai également effectué la manip que tu m'as link, rien n'y fait ...  Je commence à désespérer, je pense que je vais devoir trouver une autre solution.

Voici le résultat du ifconfig :

lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> mtu 16384
	options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
	inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x1 
	inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
	inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
gif0: flags=8010<POINTOPOINT,MULTICAST> mtu 1280
stf0: flags=0<> mtu 1280
en0: flags=8823<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
	ether 14:10:9f:d1:e4:83 
	media: autoselect (<unknown type>)
	status: inactive
p2p0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 2304
	ether 06:10:9f:d1:e4:83 
	media: autoselect
	status: inactive
en2: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
	options=b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_HWTAGGING>
	ether 40:6c:8f:52:2f:71 
	inet6 fe80::426c:8fff:fe52:2f71%en2 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x6 
	inet 192.168.1.3 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
	media: autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex,flow-control>)
	status: active

En tout cas merci beaucoup pour ton aide depuis hier, c'est vraiment gentil .


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2013)

Une chose m'étonne dans le résultat : ta connection Ethernet (en0) est "inactive".

Pas normal... que donne un ping sur le routeur ? 192.168.1.1

Tu peux le faire par Utilitaire de réseau ou dans le Terminal : ping 192.168.1.1 puis touche Entrée.

Ah non !! pigé : ta connection Thunderbolt/Ethernet doit être : en2. (on voit l'adresse IP locale : 192.168.1.3)
Au temps pour moi.


----------



## Larme (6 Février 2013)

Vu qu'apparemment, tu as à ta disposition (ami ou autre), un PC qui peut aller sur le Web via ton branchement, est-il possible de lui demander quel est son serveur DNS ?
Sinon, y-a-t-il un filtrage par adresse MAC (et pas Mac, c'est différent) ? Je sais que dans une résidence étudiante, ils autorisent uniquement UN seul appareil par chambre à se connecter via Ethernet...


----------



## Mopodofo (6 Février 2013)

Ah bon ?! Une seule connexion par chambre ?
Oui J'ai un bien un Pc à proximité connecté avec la même config. Je regarder le DNS : 89.2.0.1 et 89.2.0.1.

D'accord, ben c'est une seule adresse MAC par chambre je suis fichu, il faut que je trouve une autre solution.

Merci beaucoup pour toutes vos aides, j'essaierai qd même d'appeler numericable pour voir si c'est bien ça.


----------



## Larme (6 Février 2013)

Pardon :
Je sais que dans *CERTAINES* résidences étudiantes, ils autorisent uniquement UN seul appareil par chambre à se connecter via Ethernet...


----------



## PhiRoss (29 Juillet 2014)

Il m'arrive la même chose avec mon MacBook Pro Retina et un adapateur USB 2.0 -> Fast Ethernet

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h02 ----------

J'ai le même problème avec mon MacBook Pro Retina et un adaptateur USB 2.0 -> Fast Ethernet. Le voyant de connection Ethernet est vert, mais aucune connexion internet ! Quelqu'un a-t-il trouvé la solution ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h06 ----------

J'ai le même problème avec un MacBook Pro Retina et un adaptateur USB 2.0 vers Ethernet. Le voyant Ethernet est vert, mais impossible d'établir une connexion internet ! QUelqu'un a-t-il trouvé la solution ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h09 ----------




Mopodofo a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'essaie aujourd'hui d'installer une connexion internet depuis un appartement étudiant.
> J'ai acheté un magnifique adaptateur thunderbolt/ethernet, je le branche à la boîte.
> ...


J'ai le même problème avec un MacBook Pro Retina et un adaptateur USB 2.0 vers Ethernet. Le voyant Ethernet est vert, mais impossible d'établir une connexion internet ! QUelqu'un a-t-il trouvé la solution ?


----------

